# Deer hunters around Bismarck



## Goodfella (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm moving to Bismarck this summer from Grand Forks. I don't know which unit would be best to put in for. Could any of you locals give me a heads up?

3C looks good because it's along the river, but maybe I could get some insight.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah but try getting on land that butts right up to the river.


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 26, 2004)

That's the rumor on the street. I've also heard that land owners are usually more willing to let bowhunters on.


----------

